# spondylosis for degenerative disc change??



## jbaird (Jun 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the difference between spondylosis and degenerative disc disease?  

I have two different examples:
1.  The report states, "multi level degenerative changes of the intervertebral discs of the lumbar spine".
2.  This report states, "degenerative disc and endplate changes".

If I look up degenerative, then disc, then intervertebral, then lumbar for example the code is 722.52.  

However, if I look up change, then degenerative then spine it leads me to a spondylosis code.  

The 722.52 sounds like a better match for "degenerative changes of the intervertebral disc" to me, but my boss is telling me that code is incorrect and I should use the 721.3 spondylosis code.


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Jun 8, 2009)

hi 
if in a body of report any disc involvement of disc is there then code 722.52and if in body of report it is told that degerative chages to L1-L5 level, and not mentioning the disc then code 721.3
if i get report of both example , i will send it to you
thanks and regards
dr sunil dadhich s
       CPC


----------



## drdadhichsunil (Jun 8, 2009)

*degenarative disc disease*

hi this is the example of 721.3

Lumbar spine, 5 views-

History- Back pain

Lumbar spine, 5 views demonstrates rotary scoliosis concavity left
apex L2.  Demineralization degenerative changes present.  Anterior
osteophytosis throughout the lumbar segments mild in severity.  Facet
arthritis lower lumbar segments.  No acute fracture-dislocation. 
Symmetric mild disk space narrowing at all levels.

Impression- Age commensurate degenerative changes.  No acute fracture.

dr sunil dadhich CPC


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 9, 2009)

spondylosis is the degeneration of spine and DDD - degenerative disc disease is degeneration of disc.so we pick up the code by reading the docum where the degeration is present.


----------



## jbaird (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------

